# Cargador de baterias con desconexion automatica



## fran_14 (Ene 3, 2007)

hola me llamo franco y hice un circuito cargador de baterias, lleva un transformador 220 a 12 reforzado en su secundario y es de 4 ampers------cuando lo probe a este (circuito) el transformador empezo a calentarse y a largar olor a quemado (un poco) pero me asuste porque no es nada barato y tengo que entregarle a una persona el circuito ya termiunado 
agradeceria su ayuda 

atte....franco 

aqui les pongo el link asi alguna buena persona me ayuda

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_carg_bat_descnx_auto.asp


----------



## alezanello (Ene 22, 2007)

Hola, tenemos que realizar para la facultad un circuito de caracteristicas semejante al que vos diseñaste. Queriamos saber si lograste solucionar el problema, o en su defecto que nos describas bien el problema para poder a lo mejor con mi grupo de estudio buscarle una solucion. 

Te agradecemos una respuesta

Alejandro


----------



## fran_14 (Ene 24, 2007)

hola, el circuito anda lo mas biem y es muy util, las carga rapidicimo y a la perfeccipon, hay q tener en cuenta de no hacer un puente en el secundario del transformador entre sus extremos ya q se calienta, y el simbolo de descarga a tierra es una señalizacion.........
chgau


frnco


----------



## Fer5514 (Abr 27, 2008)

hola a todos, hago mi presentacion reviviendo este tema, estoy interesado en armar este circuito,  quisiera saber si puedo reemplazar R1 y R2 por unas de 56ohmios y R3 por una de 33ohms (tengo 2 de 56ohms y 2 de 33ohms), ¿funsionaría igual?, en cuanto a la respuesta de fran 14 se ¿se utiliza solo un positivo y un diodo? de antemano gracias...


----------



## fran_14 (Abr 27, 2008)

nono amigo!
simplemente hacelo como esta ahi!
lsito grx! hacelo = que e diagrama nada mas!


----------



## jona (Abr 27, 2008)

hola para los colegas.
te molesto con una pregunta fran, y era para que sirve el potenciometro que esta colocado, es para hacer una carga mas rapida o lenta? comentame,puesto que no lo entendi.
yo queria usarlo para cargar la bateria de un automovil, asi que este circuito podria usarse, aparte que tan rapido lo carga...
comentanos un poco mas de el resultado de el circuito, puesto que no es mi area.
saludos compañero.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Abr 27, 2008)

Me permito comentar porque tambien he construido ese circuito hace bastante tiempo y aunque no es de los mejores si funciona,tambien he trabajado mucho con baterias de auto y el consejo primero es chequear el nivel del agua de las celdas,una celda seca seria u corto y la bateria tendria un menor voltaje con lo cual la corriente aumentaria tremendamente,es bueno revisar con un voltimetro antes de ponerlo a cargar si la tension es menor de 7,5 voltios es mala señal porque posiblemente sea inservible,si conocemos la bateria no hay porblemas,tambien se debe usar un  transformador de toma media no uno de onda completa siempre han traido el problema de recalentamiento que comentan antes,ahora  para la carga es necesario 15 voltios para una bateria de 12V supongamos que en descarga la bateria esté en 11 voltios esos 4 voltios de diferencia entre la resistencia total ( resistencia interna de la bateria y alguna resistencia de regulación que en este circuito no hay darán la corriente de carga que generalmente va por los 5 amperios,e potenciomentro que ves forma parte de un comparador muy elemental,teoricamente al llegar aun valor de 13,5 voltios de carga plena debe superar al zener para soltar el pulso que apague al tiristor,una calibración previa mas sencilla es poner una bateria cargada (13,5 voltios) el circuito se debe apagar y enviar carga,para nada regula la carga que en este caso solo depende del voltaje de salida del transformador y la resistencia interna de la bateria que irá descendiendo con la carga mientras las celdas aumentan en voltaje,en forma práctica esta calibrado un poco mas arriba de la mitad,yo usé un zener de 9 voltios asi que la division es menor.
Lo importante es conseguir un transformador de 15 voltios y mas de 5 amperios,si por si  acaso le pones un transformador de carga de 12 voltios conseguirás una carga de menos de un amperio y necesitarás muchas horas para una carga,es necesario poner un amperimetro de continu en serie a l salida de voltaje para comprobar si esta cargado y a que régimen,esto es importantisimo de lo contrario pueden pasar horas y horas sin saber lo que pasa.para el amigo que quiere cargar la bateria de su auto es necesario tener un densímetro para el líquido (ácido sulfurico diluido) de la bateria una bateria descargada tendrá una densidad muy baja,cercana al uno (agua) el sulfato esta en las placas aun,con la carga el sulfato se diluye y aumenta la densidad a plena carga.
Poner leds en este circuito es  un poco dificl pero el amperimetro es INDISPENSABLE cuando se completa la carga la aguja del mismo se va a cero e indica que la bateria ya esta cargada.
Un saludo desde Lima


----------



## friends (Ene 20, 2009)

Amigo Jorge, podrias postear un diagrama que recomiendes a tu criterio, pues ya ahorre un tanto de dinero y quisiera hacerlo ese proyecto, mas aun que estoy a full de ganas y con tu ayuda pueda hacerlo, ya que tu manejas eso de proteccion , desconexion y mas, o que tipo recomiendas, a la espera de tu respuesta, saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Ene 21, 2009)

yo hice este cuircuito http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news12/nota06.htm y este http://www.unicrom.com/cir_carg_bat_descnx_auto.asp es el mismo nada mas que sin los leds indicadores de carga suvo el pcb de la primera pagina, tambien suvo el pcb de esa pagina que pusieron hay prove los dos y funcionan masomenos bien ¿porque? me ban a decir, porque en la salida marca 9.35V y tiene que margar alrededor de los 13 o 15V pero creo que si le ponen un transformador de 15+15 llega a ese voltage ya que como no tenia le puse dos de 12V por separado y asi tuve 12+12 despues se rectifico y me daba de 9 a 10V espero les sirva.


----------



## friends (Ene 22, 2009)

gracias leonp4,  saludos.


----------



## Mat Beltza (Mar 4, 2009)

Hola Fran 14:

   He visto tu esquema y, muchas gracias, me va muy bien, pues estaba buscando un regulador de carga automático, y a partir del tuyo, podré hacer el que necesito. Más o menos es la idea que tenía, pero así me atajas.

    Dices que al conectarlo se calienta el transformador. Bueno, pueden ser muchas cosas, pero por partes: 
En la lista de materiales dices scr1= 1 amp scr2= 5 amp. Me imagino que será al revés, si has colocado scr1 de 1 amp, lo habras saturado de corriente. Comprueba que no esté dañado. De cualquier forma, no veo claro que un cargador de baterías vaya bien con corriente pulsante. Hecho en falta un condensador. Prueba a poner una resistencia en serie entre el scr1 y el positivo de la bateria, con el potenciometro al minimo, o sea, el cursor en el lado del polo negativo. El cursor en esa posicion hace que scr2 este en circuito abierto. Prueba sustituyendo la bateria por una resistencia de 10 ohm. Esto hará que circule una corriente de= 12v / 10 ohm= 1,2 a. Con el cursor del potenciometro hacia el negativo, 12v entre scr1 y r2. con cursor potenciometro hacia r2, bajará la tension entre los puntos scr1 y r2.  De cualquier forma, personalmente, pondría una resistencia en serie entre scr1 y positivo bateria de 3 ohms,  para no saturar demasiado. Si el transformador es potente, puede superar la tasa de corriente del tiristor y dañarlo. Espero que te sirva. Un saludo, Mat Beltza


----------



## marcosuni (Jul 12, 2013)

hola jorge , una consulta y gracias de antemano por la respuesta , no hay un forma de poner leds de aviso de carga completa en el circuito mencionado anteriormente , y si lo existe podridas mencionarlo.
segundo e  estado probando estos circuitos que son muy conocido en las paginas wep , pero cuando lo prove ,por mas que  movía el trimpo de 4.7k  el led verde seguía encendido, asta ahora no logro modificar eso , te dejo el circuito , a ver si me pueden ayudar 
http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/circuitos.php?codigo=111 



Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:


> Me permito comentar porque tambien he construido ese circuito hace bastante tiempo y aunque no es de los mejores si funciona,tambien he trabajado mucho con baterias de auto y el consejo primero es chequear el nivel del agua de las celdas,una celda seca seria u corto y la bateria tendria un menor voltaje con lo cual la corriente aumentaria tremendamente,es bueno revisar con un voltimetro antes de ponerlo a cargar si la tension es menor de 7,5 voltios es mala señal porque posiblemente sea inservible,si conocemos la bateria no hay porblemas,tambien se debe usar un  transformador de toma media no uno de onda completa siempre han traido el problema de recalentamiento que comentan antes,ahora  para la carga es necesario 15 voltios para una bateria de 12V supongamos que en descarga la bateria esté en 11 voltios esos 4 voltios de diferencia entre la resistencia total ( resistencia interna de la bateria y alguna resistencia de regulación que en este circuito no hay darán la corriente de carga que generalmente va por los 5 amperios,e potenciomentro que ves forma parte de un comparador muy elemental,teoricamente al llegar aun valor de 13,5 voltios de carga plena debe superar al zener para soltar el pulso que apague al tiristor,una calibración previa mas sencilla es poner una bateria cargada (13,5 voltios) el circuito se debe apagar y enviar carga,para nada regula la carga que en este caso solo depende del voltaje de salida del transformador y la resistencia interna de la bateria que irá descendiendo con la carga mientras las celdas aumentan en voltaje,en forma práctica esta calibrado un poco mas arriba de la mitad,yo usé un zener de 9 voltios asi que la division es menor.
> Lo importante es conseguir un transformador de 15 voltios y mas de 5 amperios,si por si  acaso le pones un transformador de carga de 12 voltios conseguirás una carga de menos de un amperio y necesitarás muchas horas para una carga,es necesario poner un amperimetro de continu en serie a l salida de voltaje para comprobar si esta cargado y a que régimen,esto es importantisimo de lo contrario pueden pasar horas y horas sin saber lo que pasa.para el amigo que quiere cargar la bateria de su auto es necesario tener un densímetro para el líquido (ácido sulfurico diluido) de la bateria una bateria descargada tendrá una densidad muy baja,cercana al uno (agua) el sulfato esta en las placas aun,con la carga el sulfato se diluye y aumenta la densidad a plena carga.
> Poner leds en este circuito es  un poco dificl pero el amperimetro es INDISPENSABLE cuando se completa la carga la aguja del mismo se va a cero e indica que la bateria ya esta cargada.
> Un saludo desde Lima


----------



## daniela lopez (Ago 10, 2013)

Que referencia son los SCR que utilizaron?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2013)

Marcosuni y Daniela Lopez , aqui tienen todo resuelto :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/reconstruir-cargador-bateria-hector-1208-a-52182/

Saludos !


----------

